# What Can I Use?



## Stephanie Smithson (Mar 31, 2016)

This question has probably been asked/answered 500 times by now but what products can you use to shine up and protect original paint? I'm wanting to make some old stingrays look like they deserve too. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Dale Alan (Mar 31, 2016)

Hundreds of products and methods used, much has to do with what the surface is.

Scott did a great tutorial on using the search function . I never used it much before reading it,it is a powerful tool.

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/using-the-search-function-to-find-threads.73487/


----------

